# First trial!



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So Wile E and I had our first trial yesterday. 
He was super stressed when we first got there, understandably. So I didn't push anything, just hung around the door way for a bit and slowly inches our way into the building. Once he stopped shaking, he layed down at my feet. 
He relaxed after about 15 mins which I was surprised by. So we went and got measured and all that jazz. 
He hung out in his crate and was as quiet as a mouse in there. 

Took him for his anxiety poop about 5 mins before we went into the ring. 
Then it's our turn. 

Oh boy. 

We started with a gambler, he went into the chute and decided he didn't like it so tried to back out and got caught up in it. 
It took 5 people to get him unstuck. 
When he came out he was a little shook up, but came to my side immediately. I gave him a minute to relax a little. 
We put him through the chute with someone holding it open and he was fine. 
So we decided we would try again. 
I asked for the chute, he started ... And backed out again, this time not getting caught. So we bypassed it he finished his run with confidence! I was so proud he missed a couple jumps that I asked for but it was totally my fault he missed them. 
On our way over to the gamble he took the A Frame all by himself ! Full sized, he's never practiced on full height before - only about a food shorter! My jaw dropped! ... Again my handling screwed him up for the gamble but we still finished in 4th!!! 

His second run we did jumpers. Well the chute threw him off the tunnels apparently and he refused to do any of them. And missed some jumps. That run was totally botched. 
But you know what, we had fun. 
We got our first trial under our belt and it can only get better from here, we know the areas to work on (my handling apparently). 

I'm so proud of how my boy handled himself in and out of the ring. I had so many compliments on him yesterday that that alone felt great. 

We're doing something right buddy ❤ 
I have videos of all of the runs, just not sure how to post them. 
But here's a couple pictures anyways


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Wow congrats you must be very proud!!! Awesome photos! If you want to put your video the easiest way for me to put it on YouTube and then just copy the YouTube link on here.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Jenny720 said:


> Wow congrats you must be very proud!!! Awesome photos! If you want to put your video the easiest way for me to put it on YouTube and then just copy the YouTube link on here.



Ok I'll try that!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww!He looked a bit confused but tried his best for you!Great job you two


----------



## DutchKarin (Nov 23, 2013)

Good for you and Wile E. Hang in there. This will be such a great confidence builder and it is fun no matter what happens. It sounds like you have a great attitude about it.

Wishing you continued success.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

You guys did great it takes much practice and time out there to become experts. Keep up the great work!!!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone. 

We will keep going to our weekly practices to build up that confidence again. 
Outdoor practices start beginning of June and his first outdoor trial is July 1st.


----------

